# px4 metal in frame...



## diamonddustdc (Sep 1, 2008)

hello new here and seriously considering buying a px4 in 40 or 9. this seems like the perfect pistol for me except for lack of lifetime warranty (making structural longterm durability top priority for me.) my only qualm with polymer guns is lack of steel rails on some. 

-it seems the px4 is steel reinforced at these points in front and back as well as near the feedramp, but cant find any diagrams or even words describing the amount of steel molded into the plastic... can anyone shed some light? is it one bracket embeded in polymer? or several small steel inserts?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Polymer guns tend to have steel inserts on the frame rails. I had a PX4 until very recently - it is made very well. 

Polymer guns have been on the market for 20+ years. I wouldn't worry about this. Theoretically - you'll shoot out the barrel on a polymer gun before you wear out the frame.


----------



## diamonddustdc (Sep 1, 2008)

thanks man. im just wierd like this. i need to know everything about something b4 i buy it, and the way they mold the plastic around the steel is intriguing. i really wish there was a way to see how far those steel inserts go into the frame.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Don't let this stop U from buying it if you like the gun. Its a non issue.

I just sold my PX4 40 cal because I needed the money to buy a custom 1911 - however, it was my fav 40 cal handgun I've ever shot - and I really don't care for the 40 cal round. It really felt like shooting a slightly hotter 9mm, as that rotating barrel does a lot for the 40 cal round.

Heck you should see the Ruger P95 - that things like a tank and can take whatever ya throw at it - but, there are NO metal inserts on the frame rails at all. The HK 45 carbine also has no metal inserts the last time I looked in the late 1990s...


----------



## diamonddustdc (Sep 1, 2008)

its a small factor really. i love everything about the gun, perhaps i even love the rails on it, curious now.i really appreciate your wisdom on the matter.


----------



## CaptnKC (Nov 19, 2008)

I just recently purchased the PX4 Storm, 9mm. I shot the SA XD9 and the Beretta 92FS at the Delray Gun Range prior to making my decision. I was also looking at the Walther P99 since I already have a Walther G22 and P22. 

The XD9 seemed awkward to me because of the Grip Safety. I also felt a lot of muzzle rise. The 92 FS shot really well, but I have a small hand. The Walther P99 is a very comfortable gun, but I liked the price and feel and fit of the Beretta PX4 Storm. 

The best prices I found were at either the Florida Gun Exchange or Shoot Straight. I purchased my Beretta PX4 Storm from Shoot Straight because I have already built a relationship with them. 

My next purchase will be the Beretta CX4 Storm, 9mm. You can use the same magazines for both the CX4 and the PX4. Beretta has also introduced a 20 round magazine that can be used in both weapons. 

Beretta has had some recent success with both weapons. The Maryland State Police, the Richmond, VA Capital Police, and The Rochester, NY Police have all purchased the PX4 for duty pistols. Some college campuses are also purchasing the CX4 for their Campus Security forces. 

The recent sales add up to in excess of 2500 of the PX4. That plus my single purchase of the Model F should give a vote of confidence to the potential Beretta PX4 Storm buyer. My PX4 Storm likes any 9mm 115 Gr FMJ, and it is easy to take down, clean, and reassemble. The PX4 is also available in a .40 Cal and an SD in a .45 Cal ACP. Beretta has also recently introduced the PX4 SC, a sub compact, in 9mm and .40 Cal. 

Shoot Straight and Shoot Often, but always know what you are shooting at.


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

I had a 9mm and 45 px4 sold them both to fund other guns,,
Great guns though.

Get in the habit of putting a dab of grease on the barrel lug,,they don't like being run dry


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I shot the PX-4 9mm full size the other day... A guy at the range let me shoot his.

1. I distinctly dislike DA/SA guns... and the DA pull was a ton (my opinion).
2. The gun sits very high in my hand, and despite feeling heavy, it still seemed to "flip" a lot for me. Compared to both my new M&P Pro, AND my XD9SC.
3. It's a "pretty" gun, but form over function doesn't do anything for me...

No arguements on accuracy or function... I shot it lower than my guns, but nearly as accurately, with zero trigger-time.

My 2 cents.


----------

